# Color prints



## rob91 (Feb 16, 2008)

Is it possible to make color prints in a darkroom that is set up for B&W prints?


----------



## nealjpage (Feb 17, 2008)

Not very easily.


----------



## Helen B (Feb 17, 2008)

It's how many people, including me, started in colour printing at home. I had a bit of an advantage in having had colour printing experience in a very well equipped darkroom with a deep tank processing line, so I didn't have to learn the principles. On the other hand I did have high expectations of the quality that I should be achieving. 

Having no colour head and no filter drawer was a bit of a pain, but the main practical problem for me was time and temperature consistent developing in open trays in the dark. There is so much cheap darkroom stuff on eBay that you could easily use a print drum on a roller base.

Does your enlarger have a filter drawer?

Best,
Helen


----------



## rob91 (Feb 17, 2008)

Helen,

I'm not exactly sure what a filter drawer is. If you mean the place where the filters are placed on the enlarger, then yes, there is that and it is easily accessable, just open the window and pop it in.

Please don't tell me the chemicals need to be 100 degrees to develop the prints...


----------

